# Van or lorrie purchase help



## RuthieAnne (Jun 22, 2021)

Shopping for all in one horse van for two horses, but lots to learn about differences/ reliability between Mercedes, Ford and Dodge Ram chassis and reliable dealers without being able to see in person, drive and kick the tires. Short trips. Dont need large tack room or living quarters. Shorter better. 

Has anyone purchased recently in US and could share advice and thoughts?
Thank you!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I didn't think the van-style transports were really even made any more in the US, just the UK and Europe. Maybe I'm wrong about that.


----------



## RuthieAnne (Jun 22, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> I didn't think the van-style transports were really even made any more in the US, just the UK and Europe. Maybe I'm wrong about that.


Yes, crazy manufacturing trip for Ford and Dodge, not sure about the Mercedes. Starts with chassis built in US, then chassis shipped to England, then shipped back to US. Not made completely here yet.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought Horseboxes USA based out of Ocala, Florida was made entirely here.
There are other components of their business overseas but thought this division and manufacturing entirely was home-based here.
Frank DiBella Horse Vans{were in Pennsylvania} and Phoenix Coach Works are other manufacturers who thought did all on US soil.
Frank DiBella was a leader in design & safety of the horses before other companies even thought about it...
A DiBella truck has a look to it you know who makes it...
To this day, they are the vans of the superstars and million dollar racehorse I believe..
I know when I worked the racehorse or show horse scene a DiBella was the cadillac of moving the horses in.
Imperatore was the other commonly seen and know they did smaller capacity hauler.

A chassis and cab is the base of any horsebox...
The horse box is fabricated separate and then bolted to the chassis so any manufacturer who has suitable cab & chassis can become a horse box/van. This allows a box to be put to a newer chassis and engine. But the manufacturing of the box is done here by some companies.

It is rare to see a all-in-one molded truck hauler.
Today vans though are making a appearance and changing that look and some are indeed very streamlined in appearance but only can carry 2 horses max and very limited in weight allowances is my understanding.
I have not seen many "van" horse movers at the large show venues here.
It is common to see the tractor-trailer rigs and straight job 4 - 6 horse and of course gooseneck trailers.
Goosenecks for many simply are cheaper as you can drive the truck all the time where a horse-box/van most don't want to drag that around the neighborhood and they are expensive to run and maintain with insurance, tires and not the greatest gas mileages.
Just some ideas since not many seem to have responded...
🐴...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We call them Horseboxes in the UK

Equitrek has a couple of models available in the US, they're a well respected established brand in the UK now 
I did look at them at the Equine Affaire in 2019, they're beautifully made but I hated the layout design for where the horses are based as only one ramp on one side
I guess its to do with the chassis.
Equitrek Horseboxes - Equitrek-Portland (equi-trek-portland.com)

These people are doing the same thing in the US but they have a ramp on both sides - one for each horse space so a much more user friendly design
Horse transportation in style. (horseboxesusa.com)


----------



## RuthieAnne (Jun 22, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> I thought Horseboxes USA based out of Ocala, Florida was made entirely here.
> There are other components of their business overseas but thought this division and manufacturing entirely was home-based here.
> Frank DiBella Horse Vans{were in Pennsylvania} and Phoenix Coach Works are other manufacturers who thought did all on US soil.
> Frank DiBella was a leader in design & safety of the horses before other companies even thought about it...
> ...


Thank you so much!!


----------

